# Biggest fish pics



## veilside180sx (Mar 9, 2009)

Lets post up the biggest fish you've managed to catch in your jon.

54" and 52" White Sturgeon







10' Sturgeon. That's all I could fit in the screen on my Blackberry.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2009)

They are some huge fish!

What do you use for bait? How do you catch them?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2009)

where in the world do you put them in the boat when you catch them?!?!?!?!


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 9, 2009)

russ010 said:


> where in the world do you put them in the boat when you catch them?!?!?!?!



While you are fishing, we use a rope and tie them up to the back of the boat. The Chutes on the sides are quite sharp, and you always have to be careful when handling them. There is a slot limit for the fish you are actually able to keep. (38"-54" from the head to the fork in the tail). All of them that are larger or smaller than that are not to be taken out of the water, even for a picture. (not that you could lift the big ones anyway)

Ahab,

Typical baits are herring, smelt, shad, sand shrimp, mud shrimp, etc.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2009)

dang, on the back of the boat on a rope... I caught a 10lb Largemouth and did the same thing - he pulled me all over the lake that day....


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice catch! Great looking fish!


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2009)

they are some awsome fish..... It must be a blast dragging them around or maybe they are dragging you???


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 9, 2009)

redbug said:


> they are some awsome fish..... It must be a blast dragging them around or maybe they are dragging you???



I'm usually anchored up while fighting them, otherwise they definately tow you a round a bit. Took about an hour and half to get the 10' up to the boat.

While under way, we pull the fish into the boat (kinda hog tied...)

When I get a chance I'll post some videos that I had on youtube.

Anyone else have pics of their biggest?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some bigger fish:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey esquired.....



> Lets post up the biggest fish you've managed to catch* in your jon.*



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I have only had my boat in the water since August, but here are a few of some size I have gotten. Nothing real special, but that should change when we tow it down to the beach this year....

4.40 pounds, in a tourney





2.25 pounds (not big for the northern guys, but these aren't popular down here)





First fish I caught in this boat, not big, but he was the first.


----------



## Andy (Mar 11, 2009)

41 1/2 inch musky.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice 'ski Andy =D> 

I fished teh New River a few years ago and had a blast - no musky that day but some nice smallies. i want to go back ASAP!


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep 'em coming. they are looking good.=)


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 11, 2009)

I got this one at a lake 2 minutes from my house that I fish alot. She weighed in at 8 1/2 lbs. Big for Jersey.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2009)

Not really from a "jon", but it was caught in my buddies Fisher 1654 jet :lol: 

My biggest(yet :mrgreen: )


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 12, 2009)

BLK Fisher, i think that is one of the prettiest Bass i have ever seen. The color and stipes are amazing! Nice fish!!


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 12, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> BLK Fisher, i think that is one of the prettiest Bass i have ever seen. The color and stipes are amazing! Nice fish!!


Thank you. I let her go to be caught another day.


----------



## goat83 (Mar 12, 2009)

22'' smally


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's a big girl from today.


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 12, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Here's a big girl from today.



Your water must be a lot warmer than ours. It was only 38.5-43 degrees in the lake I fished today.


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

I really need to move down south.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice one bassboy =D>


----------



## fish devil (Mar 13, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Here's a big girl from today.


 :twisted: Nice PIG!!!! Looks really long. Get any measurements?


----------



## duke (Mar 14, 2009)

cuahgt march 9 2009.21.5in 6lb


----------



## CAVE (Mar 14, 2009)

First and biggest out of my new-to-me jon. I've caught 3 others this season, but they haven't been as big. Here's the latest.


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice ones guys!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 14, 2009)

fish devil said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a big girl from today.
> ...


No. But, that jerkbait in its mouth is 5 inches (I put 6 inches in the other post mistakenly).



veilside180sx said:


> Your water must be a lot warmer than ours. It was only 38.5-43 degrees in the lake I fished today.


52 - 57.5 in the areas I fished (near dam to 1/3 of the way up one arm). I hear it is a couple degrees warmer farther up this arm of the lake.


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 14, 2009)

CAVE said:


> First and biggest out of my new-to-me jon. I've caught 3 others this season, but they haven't been as big. Here's the latest.



Are you in the NW?


----------



## CAVE (Mar 14, 2009)

Sort of. I grew up in Lebanon, but I live and work in Klamath Falls. Those are fish from the lake. Super hard to catch this time of year, but another month and the bite should be in full swing. Geographically, yes northwest (well the edge anyways). Climate, culture, activities.... eastern Oregon. I miss things in the valley, but the weather here is pretty hard to beat. Open spaces are hard to beat too. Those sturgeon from the Willy or Columbia? I caught one in the Columbia once.


----------



## veilside180sx (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's the latest addition to my biggest fish of 2009.

8'3" White Sturgeon in my 1436 jon.


----------



## Zum (Jun 19, 2009)

Holy pie man.
Did it pull you around?
Nice fish.


----------



## veilside180sx (Jun 19, 2009)

Zum said:


> Holy pie man.
> Did it pull you around?
> Nice fish.



It did actually...when it decided to head up river...we had a wake (not big obviously) behind the boat while it towed us.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 19, 2009)

veilside180sx said:


> Here's the latest addition to my biggest fish of 2009.
> 
> 8'3" White Sturgeon in my 1436 jon.



:twisted: Awesome guys!!!! We don't have anything that big here in New Jersey.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 19, 2009)

:twisted: Not my biggest but the prettiest....6lb 9oz.


----------

